# Savage or Remington 300 win mag



## gazoo (Nov 16, 2005)

I am looking at getting a new 300 WM...and am stuck between the Savage 111FCXP3 with the simmons 3-9X40 scope mounted...or the Remington 700SPS DM and then put a scope of my choice on it. The price difference would be around $200 more for the Remington. Any suggestions. I think the Savage feels better but have never owned one.

:eyeroll:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i have a savage 10fp and i love it. its a tac driver and i love the accutrigger.

mark


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Savage. The most accurate out-of-the-box rifle you can buy. Plus they are inexpensive too. Remington is a good choice too.

Many others here will sing praises for the Savage as well.


----------



## gazoo (Nov 16, 2005)

The only thing that this particular Savage does not have is the accutrigger. How does the standard trigger compare? Should I consider a accutrigger...it adds around the same $$$ as going to a Remington.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Are you sure about the lack of Accutrigger? All new Savage centerfires come with it. Unless the gun you are looking at is new old stock?


----------



## gazoo (Nov 16, 2005)

In Canada it is the Savage 111FCXP3 model 300wm. It comes as a package with the 3-9X40 simmons scope with standard trigger only. If you want to see the add go to www.sirmailorder.com follow the shooting and hunting link and it will lead you to the centrefire rifles and scroll down until you see the rifle. It sells for $429 here in Canada.

Let me know what you think.

:eyeroll:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I stand corrected, I guess the Accutrigger is not standard on the Savage package guns. That would be a deal killer for me. The trigger is the cats meow. I would stay away from the package gun as the glass that is comes with is substandard.

A quick look at gunsamerica.com shows the model you are looking at goes for $339 at best.

http://www.gunsamerica.com/guns/976787053.htm

The same model with the accutrigger lists at $413.

http://www.gunsamerica.com/guns/976783136.htm

Without the glass and you are at $389.

http://www.gunsamerica.com/guns/976525551.htm

It isn't to much more, in my humble opinion to get the better trigger.

Robert


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i wouldnt get that savage because it is a package one with a scope. id get a regular savage 10, 110, 16, 116 series and then put a scope you want on there. i had a model 70 package once in a 7mm mag and i couldnt keep the scope on center it kept bouncing around because it was a cheap scope.


----------



## gazoo (Nov 16, 2005)

I will disagree with you on a cheap scope not staying on centre. A friend of my dads has used the same scope for 20 years on his 270...his wife bought it for him for Christams and only spent $10.00 on it. It is no Bushnell, Tasco, Nikon it is a cheap 4x32. When we were out sighting in this fall he took that thing out and took one shot and was dead centre....did not move from last year. I also use a $35 Bushnell sportsman on my .50 cal and it has never failed me yet...worked fine for my 4x4 whitetail 2 weeks ago. Besides for the price of the firearm I could replace the scope if need be for less $$$ than purchasing another model.

Sorry if I insulted anyone with these scope comments but I think that sometimes we worry to much about optics and not enough about our own abilities.

:-?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Savage with the accutrigger is the way to go, stay away from their package guns with the cheesy scope and mounts.

You are dead wrong about optics, but then I ain't going to argue. Get a good quality scope, and I mean something that cost around the same as the rifle, use it for awhile, then go back to your cheap scopes. If you are honest with yourself you will admit that you were wrong.

And that's all I'm going to say about that.    

huntin1


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

hunt1 has a good point. I have one Leupold VX-II that was pricy. I also have a Scheels hunter series 6-18X42mm. The hunter scope is more of a long range scope and actually a good one for that. It has nice clarity and the zoom on it is really good for what I payed for it. Though when I look though the VX-II I wish the hunter scope looked that good. The better optics in that scope makes viewing so much easier. I got the 2 scopes for different reasons but I can relate to the fact you do get what you pay for part of the time when looking at scopes.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

you can get a remington 700 with a laminate thumbhole stock in .300 win mag it's a petty sweet gun and you can choose stainless or blued but it's a little expesive for some people amd they sell it in winnipeg at S.I.R


----------



## bowhuntin06 (Sep 11, 2006)

Killer66 that post was unessesary, and for the package deals my .270 has worked absolutly fine for the past 5 years. Yes it does have a cheap scope but I wont be afraid to challenge someone that bought their scope separatly and spent $300 on it. Just my .02 cents


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

killer_66 said:


> all you ppl are extremely stupid when it comes to guns and shooting..if you were any kind of hunter or rifleman you would know what is what and what does what...if you dont know then you shouldnt be shooting or hunting...man you guys piss me off with all of youre dumb a$$ q&a...why dont you all get a life or better yet take all ur so called knowledge ,chamber a round and do us all a favour....jesus h christ....


I can't believe you just registered to this site just to say that on your very first post :crybaby: :crybaby:  
Maybe you might know everything already, but some people are still learning. :eyeroll:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Go away troll!! You're trying too hard anyway.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

well I"m glad that got taken care of......thank you


----------

